# Wheat Grass - A True Benefit



## ZRabbits (Apr 2, 2012)

I have to say that finding this insignificant plant has been a true benefit for all our bunnies. Not just for calcium and trace minerals but it's ability to produce chloryfill and oxygen. NOTHING can live in pure oxygen. This is why so many article recommend treating your bunny to wheat grass. 

I have total proof here at ZRabbits. It was such a benefit for Kreacher that we really looked into and can now say that it truly helped Neville. 

My observation of my bunnies showed that once they eat the wheat grass they almost automatically go to their hay or pellets. This Wheat grass gives them such a surge of energy and oxygen that it truly stimulates your bunny into action. 

Here's something to look at and decide for yourself. But truly is a benefit. Just wanted to share what I found out about this Awesome plant that really shouldn't be considered insignificant. 

http://www.wheatgrasskits.com/40pointsofwheatgrass.htm

K


----------



## Samara (Apr 2, 2012)

This is cool stuff. I bookmarked the link you posted and am going to read through it in a bit. I've seen wheat grass offered for rabbits that comes bagged like hay...what form are you giving your buns? Fresh, bagged, liquid? 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LakeCondo (Apr 2, 2012)

Either sprouts or planted in a planter work well.


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 2, 2012)

We start with seeds. Do hydroponics with this plant. Once the seeds turn white, this plant really grows fast. Going to grow it year round now that I see the benefit to my bunnies.

K


----------



## MagPie (Apr 2, 2012)

I started with a pot that I bought at the grocery store, just to make sure Harvey liked it first. He ended up mowing it down to less than half an inch. So he loves the stuff.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 2, 2012)

I grow it in pots for the buns and cats. It is part of their healthy treats but I didn't know there were so many health benifits. Thanks


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 3, 2012)

*MiniLopHop wrote: *


> I grow it in pots for the buns and cats. It is part of their healthy treats but I didn't know there were so many health benifits. Thanks


It's good for dogs too. And People. I feed to Jake all the time. Helps his belly. 

Wheat Grass is now a very important mainstay of our program. I truly Seen the benefit of keeping this grown in our house year round. 

K


----------



## BunMommaD (Apr 3, 2012)

What wheat grass is good for dogs? For their tummies? It doesn't make them puke?


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 3, 2012)

*BunMommaD wrote: *


> What wheat grass is good for dogs? For their tummies? It doesn't make them puke?



The Wheat Grass that we grow, which you can find on the site I provided. No it doesn't make Jake puke. Actually the chlorphyll in the wheat grass helps settles his belly down. Just like it helps the bunnies sensitive digestive system. Gives them oxygen in their system, which gives them energy to eat. 

I willalways have this amazing plant in my house. Year round. Luna and Neville are loving it. They get 4 strands a day, and it definitely helped Neville build strength and get him eatting again. When Kreacher was sick, we fed him wheat grass and he got his strength back. Truly something to look into as a staple for your bunnies, dogs, cats, and people. 

K


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 3, 2012)

I get a product called perfect food, which is a powder that contains wheat grss among other things. When Becky was having chronic snuffles I fed it to her as well (with vet approval). Between the powder and the fresh wheat grass I grow for them she has been free and clear. Now she is on maitenance of just the fresh. 

I like the hydroponic system from your link, I think it will be less messy to grow that way. They even sell the seads at my grocery store (from the same company even) so I have a handy place to get refills. That's where I get my seads now.


----------



## BunMommaD (Apr 3, 2012)

Wow that's amazing! Every time our dogs eat cookies hay (which is alot... I don't get why they want it lol) they puke... It's annoying... And outside grass makes them puke too... But I'm definitely going to have to research wheat grass more... Charlie loves grass, but always induces vomiting when he eats it... This might be a good alternative for him


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 3, 2012)

Ours sure do like it. Grown in a pot, it can be cut several times just like lawn.


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 4, 2012)

Ordered more seeds. No modified Genetic with these seeds. Pure seeds.

Have to say Neville and Luna now beg for Wheat Grass. They love it and it's very good for them. 

K


----------

